# Endurance Info has released Audi R18 liverly photos



## chernaudi (Oct 6, 2006)

The photos were taken at a recent test at Paul Ricard, and show the #1 partially painted, but the #2 and #3 R18s were in full liverly:

http://www.endurance-info.com/version2/actualite-endurance-6967.html

Note, you'll need Google translator as the article isn't up on E-I's English section yet.

Edit: More photos, it seems that they were from a 30 hour test at Paul Ricard to set up for the LM test weekend:

http://www.fourtitude.com/gallery/g...ortscar-GT/Le Mans/2011/03 Paul Riccard Test#


----------

